# recommended saw or cutter



## jerome8283 (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm removing a header board which is attached to a home at about 7' high. The board itself is a 2x5 and is 16' long. I require a saw or cutter that will allow me saw through it in a straight away fashion. This way I can remove it in sections. I tried my saw zaw but it didn't work well. I also have a ROTOZIP which does allow me to cut through the header board but the bit isn't long enough and I cannot locate longer bits. Can someone recommend a tool?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jerome8283 said:


> I'm removing a header board which is attached to a home at about 7' high. The board itself is a 2x5 and is 16' long. I require a saw or cutter that will allow me saw through it in a straight away fashion. This way I can remove it in sections. I tried my saw zaw but it didn't work well. I also have a ROTOZIP which does allow me to cut through the header board but the bit isn't long enough and I cannot locate longer bits. Can someone recommend a tool?



The 2x5 should not be too thick for a reciprocating saw. You might change blades, and there are longer blades than what comes with them. If all else fails, (seriously) try a chain saw.


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*Sawzall is clearly the tool of choice for*

this job. If blade performance is your issue, I have been using a blade that really does a great job regardless of what you push it up against. I can't recall the manufacturer but they named it "The Axe". I used one to plunge cut (no starting hole) through ½" drywall, a triple thick 2 x 8 beam with plywood between each stick and sheathing and vinyl siding on the outside to run the exhaust trunk from a stove hood through the wall. It performed beyond my expectations. Try a pack, they should satisfy your needs.

Ed


----------



## jerome8283 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Working..*

It's working like a charm. I'm half way complete. The shorter sawzall blade along with the rotozip is doing the job. The rotozip cuts easier and allows me to start the cut just below the top all the way through and to the bottom. I then use the sawzall to get the top piece, pry and wiggle and it comes off.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Chainsaw schmainsaw....a gallon of gas and a match.....werks fer me.:shifty:


----------



## BudK (Mar 6, 2007)

Corndog said:


> Chainsaw schmainsaw....a gallon of gas and a match.....werks fer me.:shifty:


I thought you were partial to the "AX":laughing:


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-49-22-5712-Torch-Combo-Blade/dp/product/B00008Z9Z3 The "Ax" and the "Torch" (the torch works wonders on Metal!!!)


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

BudK said:


> I thought you were partial to the "AX":laughing:


Verrrrrry funny wise guy.:shifty: :laughing:


----------

